# Now that's what you call a Smoker !



## markuk (Jun 8, 2014)

Spotted at Orford Suffolk...

http://www.visit-orford.co.uk/establishments/6/Richardson’s+Smokehouse


Mainly fish done here...












2014-06-07 19.42.53.jpg



__ markuk
__ Jun 8, 2014


----------



## baz senior (Jun 8, 2014)

Fantastic, it looks pretty well used. 
There's one at Whitby as well, right at the top end of Church st, at the sea end. Again they mainly do fish, Herrings and Mackerel being the best sellers.


----------



## foamheart (Jun 8, 2014)

That picture should be blown up and framed! That is really cool.

Thanks for the smile.


----------



## kc5tpy (Jun 8, 2014)

Hello Mark.  WOW!!! They have used that a time or 2.  I heard about one in Scotland somewhere.  I haven't been there yet but I had heard of the one in Whitby.  Was my plan to stop in there next time I was up that way.  I didn't realise there might be several more still in operation.  I'm not really a smoked fish guy ( the missus LOVES it ) but you can only imagine the fantastic smells inside!  I am 56 yrs. old now.  Makes me remember as a VERY young lad ( maybe 4-5 ) back in Tx. going to visit the Great Grand parents on their farm.  Grandpa had an old run down wooded shack/smokehouse.  Corn cob fire burning on a dirt floor with a little oak sawdust added.  Sausages, bacon and hams hanging inside.  The smells of that smokehouse were GREAT!!  And the meats were AWESOME!  He passed when I was 18 yrs. old and unfortunately at that time I was more interested in 18 yr. old girls than smoked meat.  He took all his recipes with him, and I married a nasty b**** I fought with for 20 yrs. and finally divorced.  I would have been SOO much better off with the recipes.  Great post.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## smokin monkey (Jun 9, 2014)

Hi Mark & Danny.

Two really good smoke houses in Northumberland,

The oldest working smoke house in England, Seahouses, Northumberland,   https://www.swallowfish.co.uk

And this one in Caster, Northumberland, http://www.kipper.co.uk/home.html

Two really good smoke houses!

Smokin Monkey


----------



## jockaneezer (Jun 12, 2014)

Hi Monkey, I was sea fishing at Seahouses last week on Alan's boat, Guide Me. Mostly codling around the 3 to 4 lb mark and a few Coaly's, I was hoping for some mackeral to smoke, but it's a bit early yet.

The smokehouse in Whitby is very impressive, but they were the worst kippers I've ever tasted. They had piles of PINE wood shavings burning with a sprinkling of oak ? on top, you could really taste the resin, yuk.

Craster is a nice little place and the beach beyond Dunstanbourgh Castle has got to be one of Northumberland's best kept secrets. The smokehouse was closed when we visited but the aroma was hanging in the air, delish !

Jock


----------



## smokin monkey (Jun 12, 2014)

Hi Jock, fished out of Seahouses myself about 8 years ago, best fishing ever! Local crab fisherman took us, he gave all his fish to the pub over looking the Harbour for free beer! Nice work if you can get it.

Fished of the harbour walls at Craster, not so good results.

Played  Dunstanbourgh Golf Golf Course and Seahouses many a time. As you say it is so Beautiful up there, with hardly anybody on them!

I have heard that Whitby Smoke House is not that good, but  believe or not I do not eat fish, we do not get on with each other, so I can not comment!

Glad you had a good break.

Steve


----------

